# Where to buy Phentermine. Anyone with good reccommendation



## Floods7 (Feb 21, 2020)

***Hope this is in the correct place***


Im looking for the 37.5 mg Phentermine. I used it last year for 2 weeks with great results from a local doctor. Unfortunately i can no longer get those from him. I see a lot of sources online selling them but i would love to see if any of you recommend a certain distributor so i do not get scammed. any help would be great.


----------



## windywhispers (Apr 17, 2022)

Crickets here??


----------



## Floods7 (May 9, 2022)

windywhispers said:


> Crickets here??


exactly??


----------

